# Pat f'en Green nailed my f'en a$$ today!!!



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Same old story, sitting here minding my own business, when the mail guy runs by, throws my hooch door open, and tosses a USPS box inside, and hauls ass. As I get up to see what the hell is goin' on, BOOOOOMMMM!!!! PatfenGreen busted my A$$ with some choice sticks. Thank you very very much, and my guys thank you too. I slipped some of them into their 'tupperdore' I made them and they have already been rifling through to find one they wanted to burn. Awesome display of gratitude, you are very kind.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice F'n bomb, and a very accurate F'n TITLE!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit rhonda:dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WTG Sister, Very nice


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Not a bad one in the bunch .... Great hit.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

WTG Rhonda. Great hit on a great target!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rhonda I think is showing Troy just how things should be done---WTG Rhonda, Nice selection---No pun intended Troy!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Rhonda knows how to kick ash alright


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice indeed Rhonda, she hit me with some fine sticks this week for my birthday while I was in Houston. Flint


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Rhonda knows how to kick some ass - awesome hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great job Rhonda!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Very nice F'n bomb, and a very accurate F'n TITLE!


haha...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

WTG Rhonda!! Very nice hit!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You were whooped!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!http://************.com/forum/index.php


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

@$$ whooped alright. :lol:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

supper dupper hit. fo sho


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man...Rhonda dropped the hammer!!! NICE!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smackdown


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent hit! Way to treat a medic!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Good job Rhonda!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Rhonda I think is showing Troy just how things should be done---WTG Rhonda, Nice selection---No pun intended Troy!


Haha, yes she is.


----------

